# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  *** GB's Lean Mass Gain Progress Log ***

## gbrice75

What's up guys!?! As some of you have probably noticed, I closed my Cutting Progress thread a few weeks ago. This was a necessary course of action to deal with some personal difficulties I've been facing as of late. 

Since my last cut was pretty successful, and my goal is finally shifting to one of adding lean mass, this all came at an appropriate time. Out with the old, in with the new. 

I may reopen my old thread at some point, as it contained SO much useful information IMO.... 60+ pages worth in fact! I would have loved to see it hit 100 pages, that would have been epic! But I'm digressing...

I'll be starting this new plan at the very earliest Monday 12/12. I'm starting the thread now to hopefully generate a little buzz, and because I'm a post-whore!!  :Wink/Grin: 

Current stats:
5'11
186lbs
~ 12% (yea, I gained a bit of the fat back, grrr!!!)

6 month goal:
195lbs
Would love to maintain current body fat, but realistically will accept up to 14% before backing off

This will be all natural, no gear. Ambitious goal? ~10lbs of lean mass in 6 months, naturally - yes. Doable? I believe I can, and will put myself to task. 

I will continue to work with Nark, at least for the first 3 months of this, and will reevaluate and/or make adjustments as needed. 

In the meantime, I'm just doing some light work this week. I want to be mentally and physically prepared to give it my all when I start. 

I look forward to sharing with you all as I realize my goal!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

I am so definitely following this thread. Good luck my friend an Happy Gaining  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

looking forward to see what your diet will consist of and if your workouts will change up every two weeks like your last routine. if ambition didn't drive us, then why bother! you got this!

----------


## tbody66

> What's up guys!?! As some of you have probably noticed, I closed my Cutting Progress thread a few weeks ago. This was a necessary course of action to deal with some personal difficulties I've been facing as of late. *STAY STRAIGHT AND FLY RIGHT, YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TO BE THANKFUL FOR!*
> 
> Since my last cut was pretty successful, and my goal is finally shifting to one of adding lean mass, this all came at an appropriate time. Out with the old, in with the new. *TRUE STORY*
> 
> I may reopen my old thread at some point, as it contained SO much useful information IMO.... 60+ pages worth in fact! I would have loved to see it hit 100 pages, that would have been epic! But I'm digressing...
> 
> I'll be starting this new plan at the very earliest Monday 12/12. I'm starting the thread now to hopefully generate a little buzz, and because I'm a post-whore!! *TELL US SOMETHING WE DIDN'T KNOW*
> 
> Current stats:
> ...


See above in caps and bold! I'll be here for you.

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks guys, I'm looking forward to pushing myself to places I've never been yet. I expect to be battered, beaten, and miserable, but I welcome it.  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

Good luck GB

I wish you would blast on test and tren tho  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Back In Black

Watching this one mate. Goal is very doable, yes.

Maybe even hit 200?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

X2 on the test and tren blast LOL. Good luck man.

----------


## gbrice75

> Watching this one mate. Goal is very doable, yes.
> 
> Maybe even hit 200?


Man, that'd be fvcking awesome, but I don't want to overshoot with my goals and set myself up for failure and/or disappointment. I think 195lbs relatively lean is very doable, if I reach that goal, great! If I surpass it, even greater!! I'm really hoping for some good stuff here. I've never truly lifted for gains, at least not for any appreciable length of time.

Re: gear - my wife is adamantly against my using AAS, and I want to do right by her, so I am hoping there's enough in the tank to take me to new heights. 

Thanks for all your support guys, I won't disappoint you!

----------


## tbody66

We know you won't.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Best of luck Gbrice! I know you will do it~

----------


## RaginCajun

hey GB, ever thought of going to the doc and getting on TRT? just a thought for the wife to think about as to why you are doing such things. maybe low T??? just throwing it out there

----------


## tbody66

When does this thing start?

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good luck gb .. Ill be interested to see how this plays out  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

best of luck with it

if u go at it like your cut you'l have no problem and push the 200 mark

----------


## Standby

better be some before pics up before monday...

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB, ever thought of going to the doc and getting on TRT? just a thought for the wife to think about as to why you are doing such things. maybe low T??? just throwing it out there


I have blood work scheduled in a couple weeks. We'll see where things are at then. I had it done last year and my test levels were a bit above average believe it or not. Hopefully things haven't changed much.




> When does this thing start?


I am hoping to start it this Monday, provided I have everything sorted out - i.e. diet, routine, schedule, etc. 




> best of luck with it
> 
> if u go at it like your cut you'l have no problem and push the 200 mark


Thanks bro. I intend to make my cut look like a walk through the park!!! This sh!t is gonna be pure beast mode!!!!




> better be some before pics up before monday...


Ideally, yes - but without getting all into it, pics aren't the greatest idea right now for my personal life. My avy is from my most recent set of pics about 5 weeks ago... I have lost a few lbs. but am still nearly 10lbs heavier than when I finished my cut. Bodyfat may be slightly higher (this could just be my mind fvcking with me), but nothing substantial.

----------


## tbody66

Swing by the house, I'll take your pics!

----------


## Standby

i dont get it... lol ill assume you have life problems and wont ask anymore questions lol

----------


## gbrice75

> Swing by the house, I'll take your pics!


I bet you would hooker!!! 




> i dont get it... lol ill assume you have life problems and wont ask anymore questions lol


Yea... some tough times at home, alot of it revolving around this board, AAS, this lifestyle in general. It's just not the topic I want to bring up to my wife right now to get some pics taken!

----------


## tbody66

We appreciate you very much here. And most of us here understand. I definitely have you and the wife in my prayers and believe all will end better than ever for you and your family!

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks my friend. We're working things out, I have faith we'll be ok!!!  :Wink: 

On more of a sour note, I gave myself a fvcking concussion. So much for starting this at full health!!  :Cry:

----------


## JimmySidewalk

What will your aproach on diet be ? macros and kcals

----------


## gbrice75

> What will your aproach on diet be ? macros and kcals


Not 100% sure yet! I'm working with Nark and he is hopefully finalizing/tweaking the plan and will have it ready in time for me to get the ball rolling Monday. 

I'll provide some better details once I actually have the layout in front of me and an plan of attack figured out!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks my friend. We're working things out, I have faith we'll be ok!!! 
> 
> On more of a sour note, I gave myself a fvcking concussion. So much for starting this at full health!!


damn! you sound like me! hahaha. get that noggin' better

----------


## t-gunz

i agree with the boys. test and tren blast  :Smilie: 

just for a little boost lol

ill be following mate. best of luck as always  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Wow, t-gunz is still around??? He better be stopping by my thread!

----------


## t-gunz

> Wow, t-gunz is still around??? He better be stopping by my thread!


yeah still hanging around lol 

ive been through your thread mate just havent posted. havent posted much in general. get over a lot of all the internet worries that pass by haha 


hope your doing well mate

----------


## gbrice75

> damn! you sound like me! hahaha. get that noggin' better


Thanks bud!!!




> i agree with the boys. test and tren blast 
> 
> just for a little boost lol
> 
> ill be following mate. best of luck as always


No more for me bro, those days are over. It's all natural from here on out for me. I owe it to my wife and kid.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hope you feel better and I bet your wife is a lot happier....
happy wife, happy life!

----------


## gbrice75

If everything falls into place, it looks like i'll be starting Monday. Stay tuned all!!!

----------


## tbody66

Like we'd go anywhere else.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

GB...wishing you the best on your new goals and balance in your new life! I got faith in you!!!

----------


## t-gunz

> Thanks bud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No more for me bro, those days are over. It's all natural from here on out for me. I owe it to my wife and kid.



takes a man to walk away from awesomeness (steroids ) lol 

nah good man. as you know ill be following.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ thank you for the support guys!!! 

Well, I am indeed starting tomorrow morning. Man, this is going to be SICK!!!

So I am not going to get into any great detail with regards to my diet or training regimen, simply because I am working with Nark and this is a customized program. Divulging that information in detail wouldn't be fair. So forgive me up front if i'm vague with some info and/or my answers. I will give you this:

I will be doing 3 high carb days, 3 moderate carb days, and 1 low/no starchy day. However, the macro values are WAY different from before. Can you say "450g carbs"?? Yep, that's what my high carb days will look like. Calories on those days will be approx. 3400. I don't mind sharing this info as caloric needs are very individualistic, so what works for me won't necessarily work for you.  :Wink: 

I can't detail my workouts, but to give you a glimpse I will basically have 3 workout days/week, all being total body workouts to some degree. I'll also have 3 cardio/conditioning only days, and one complete rest day each week. 

Tomorrow is going to be insane. I'm psyched, can't wait to grow! Starting stats as of tonight (I will get pics up ASAP, before we get too far into this thing):

36 years old (ugh!!)
5'11 (and a half! Hey, every little bit counts when you're under 6ft  :Frown:  )
185lbs
~ 12%

Stick around, cause i'm gonna blow this shit up!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Workout was tough today. Unfortunately, I felt weak as hell, and fatigued really fast. Hopefully the increase in calories will correct that soon enough. 1st half of the workout sucked, 2nd half was better but far from great.

Diet was thrown together last minute yesterday and will be improved upon and tweaked as I adjust to this new plan. Today (sans macros) looks like:

*
5am: (preworkout) 1 cup oats, 1/2 banana, 2 scoops protein blend, 3 fish oil caps

8am: (PWO) 1/2 cup oats, 2 scoops protein blend, 1 large apple, 5 fish oil caps

11am: 8oz grilled tilapia, 2 weetabix biscuits, 1 grapefruit, 5 fish oil caps

3pm: 8oz grilled chicken breast, 2 shredded wheat biscuits, 1 large orange, 5 fish oil caps

6:30pm: 7oz 95/5 lean ground beef, 1/4 cup light shredded cheese, 180g sweet potato, 1 cup cheerios

9:30pm: 1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein blend, 1/2 cup oats, 3 weetabix, 3 fish oil caps

Works out to approx 270g protein, 450g carbs, 60g fat - 3400 calories*

Again, I had to quickly throw this together with what I had in the house yesterday. Adjustments will be made to a few meals, however all the sources you see are all fair game and will remain in the diet (yes cheerios, fruit, etc). I'm not sure how I feel about approx 75g carbs in my meal before bed, and i've always preached no carbs in the last meal for a lean bulk diet, but we shall see and adjust as needed.

Time to grow!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Sounds good to me!!! If you stick to this one like you did your last one, no doubt you will grow!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

wow gb 21 fish oil caps! as u know im cutting and currently not taking any fish oil.. not to hijack but do u think theyd benefit me and if so how many/day and why?? also why r u taking so many? what do u hope to get out of that?? thx  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Sounds good to me!!! If you stick to this one like you did your last one, no doubt you will grow!!!


Thanks buddy!!!




> wow gb 21 fish oil caps! as u know im cutting and currently not taking any fish oil.. not to hijack but do u think theyd benefit me and if so how many/day and why?? also why r u taking so many? what do u hope to get out of that?? thx


lol, i'll take even more once I rearrange things and lower my fat intake to make some room. 

I'll be happy to answer your question - just do me a favor and post it in my 'ask GB anything' thread so I can keep this one clean. Suffice it to say for now that the benefits of EFA's are numerous. I basically get all the fats from my food/diet, and then use fish oil for the rest until I hit my daily macro.

----------


## --->>405<<---

no prob .. sorry

----------


## gbrice75

> no prob .. sorry


Not a problem brother!

----------


## gbrice75

Today, cardio only. Kind of a fvcked up day because I have blood work at 6:30pm and have to start fasting at 10:30am, so I won't get all my meals in, and had to cram alot in the morning:

*6:30am* - 10g BCAA

*6:45am - 7:45am* - moderate intensity cardio

*8am - Meal 1*
1 scoop Myofusion, 1 scoop ON Pro Complex
1 cup oats

*9am - Meal 2*
8oz grilled tilapia
2 cups cheerios
5 fish oil

*10am - Meal 3*
8oz grilled chicken breast
180g sweet potato
5 fish oil

*10:30am - 6:30pm* - FAST for bloodwork

*After dr. appt (approx 8pm) - Meal 4*
7oz 95/5 lean ground beef
1/4 cup light shredded cheese
2 cups broccoli

*10pm - Meal 5*
3/4 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
1.5 scoops Myofusion
2tsp Natty PB


Tomorrow will be back on track with regards to normal diet.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

How did you figure you were 12% bodyfat?

----------


## gbrice75

> How did you figure you were 12% bodyfat?


Just a visual estimate. At the time of my avy (about 1.5 months ago) I was estimated at around 10%, some even thought lower. Since then, my ab definition has definitely blurred, some vascularity has faded, etc. Sucks, but I need to grow now! Cutting will always be just a diet change away!

----------


## gbrice75

Day 3 much better than day 1. Full workout today, felt much stronger. Diet is back in check. Bad news is I fasted yesterday for absolutely NOTHING - the dr office couldn't do my bloodwork because I had a list of criteria I wanted them to test for, and they don't do it there. So, I have to fast AGAIN and go to a lab. FML!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^damn, that sucks!

----------


## tbody66

Glad you are in turbo mode, post pics and be specific about your workouts as well, please. Also, other than size and strength, what are your specific target areas that you are using as a gauge for progress? IE: Biceps size and max for squats?

----------


## Dukkit

> Day 3 much better than day 1. Full workout today, felt much stronger. Diet is back in check. Bad news is I fasted yesterday for absolutely NOTHING - the dr office couldn't do my bloodwork because I had a list of criteria I wanted them to test for, and they don't do it there. So, I have to fast AGAIN and go to a lab. FML!!!


.

Thats retarded. My doc just draws my blood and sends it to the lab who does the actual testing. Dont see why your docs office wouldnt do the same.

----------


## tbody66

Yeah, my wife actually works in the office that is the lab that gets the results and it's crazy cheap. Of course that also means that everyone she works with knows my business, and therefore, since I live in a very small village, everyone in town knows.

Nice avy, dukkit, now where's your thread with your current pics and programs?

----------


## Dukkit

> Yeah, my wife actually works in the office that is the lab that gets the results and it's crazy cheap. Of course that also means that everyone she works with knows my business, and therefore, since I live in a very small village, everyone in town knows.
> 
> Nice avy, dukkit, now where's your thread with your current pics and programs?


lol. Not to whore up GB's thread but heres my current program... whiskey, donuts and sex. 
So no pics anytime soon. hahaha
But thanks for the compliment. That pic was a few weeks ago.

----------


## tbody66

Great program. 

And don't worry, GB love's his thread being Ho'd up, he likes having everything he touches be number-one in posts, whether it's his personal post count or his thread's post count! (if you don't believe me just ask him)

----------


## Dukkit

> Great program. 
> 
> And don't worry, GB love's his thread being Ho'd up, he likes having everything he touches be number-one in posts, whether it's his personal post count or his thread's post count! (if you don't believe me just ask him)


hahah I believe ya! Hes a good lil whore. Im so very proud of him.

----------


## tbody66

We all need role models, your His, he's mine, and on and on and on it goes, where it stops nobody knows!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great program. 
> 
> And don't worry, GB love's his thread being Ho'd up, he likes having everything he touches be number-one in posts, whether it's his personal post count or his thread's post count! (if you don't believe me just ask him)


not exactly.....

----------


## tbody66

> not exactly.....


I didn't quite follow this...please explain...and are you topless in your current pic?

----------


## gbrice75

^^ guys, can we not reopen this can of worms? The past month has been very difficult for me and my family (there's a lot more to it than just this) and we're trying to move past it. I'd appreciate it, thx all.

----------


## gbrice75

> Glad you are in turbo mode, post pics and be specific about your workouts as well, please. Also, other than size and strength, what are your specific target areas that you are using as a gauge for progress? IE: Biceps size and max for squats?


Thanks bro. Overall goal is hyperteophy - just adding on size all over. Specific emphasis is being put on delts and upper back; I'm desperately trying to develop wide shoulders and back with a nice V-taper (something like Dukkit's new avy). That undeniable bodybuilder thick look... traps, etc. 




> .
> 
> Thats retarded. My doc just draws my blood and sends it to the lab who does the actual testing. Dont see why your docs office wouldnt do the same.


Yep, sucks for sure!




> hahah I believe ya! Hes a good lil whore. Im so very proud of him.


I learn from the best and try to follow in their footsteps!!  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

> ^^ guys, can we not reopen this can of worms? The past month has been very difficult for me and my family (there's a lot more to it than just this) and we're trying to move past it. I'd appreciate it, thx all.


I didn't know that was the reference. PM me!

You better be doing upright rows the way I explain them so you can get those traps you want and to thicken up that upper area like you want!

----------


## gbrice75

> I didn't know that was the reference. PM me!
> 
> You better be doing upright rows the way I explain them so you can get those traps you want and to thicken up that upper area like you want!


No worries about upright rows... i'm under Nark's tutelage... pretty sure i'm in good hands lol!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Just a brief update. It's the end of week one, with the exception of cardio tomorrow morning. I consider this week the 'feeler' week... i.e. I need to see what works, what doesn't, etc. with regards to diet and training. Feeling out new weights for rep ranges, etc. I'm ready to rock and roll on Monday!!

Basically this program is a low volume, high frequency high intensity type regimen. For the most part i'll be doing total body workouts 3 days/week, but only 1-2 (working) sets per muscle group. Hopefully in a few weeks i'll start seeing some response!

----------


## RaginCajun

Your workouts are similar to mine. I love it because I can get in the gym and just get after it! When will ya weigh in?

----------


## gbrice75

> Your workouts are similar to mine. I love it because I can get in the gym and just get after it! When will ya weigh in?


I do every morning tbh, but I know I shouldn't!!! 

I'll probably use the 4 week mark as my true weigh in benchmark. Adjustments will be made at that time if necessary, but I have to imagine i'll be heavier with the amount of food i'm eating right now! Hopefully it's heavier from muscle and not this disgusting fat!

----------


## RaginCajun

I do the same thing!!! Hahaha

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Just a brief update. It's the end of week one, with the exception of cardio tomorrow morning. I consider this week the 'feeler' week... i.e. I need to see what works, what doesn't, etc. with regards to diet and training. Feeling out new weights for rep ranges, etc. I'm ready to rock and roll on Monday!!
> 
> Basically this program is a low volume, high frequency high intensity type regimen. For the most part i'll be doing total body workouts 3 days/week,* but only 1-2 (working) sets per muscle group.* Hopefully in a few weeks i'll start seeing some response!


curious about this.. so what 1 warm up and then 1-2 working? and thats enuff to grow? like as heavy as u can go for how many reps?

----------


## Papiriqui

Damn I do 4 times the sets you do per muscle, wonder if I may be over killing it? GB great job so far, definitely know you will get the results you are searching for. Keep it up bud!

----------


## tbody66

Anything new and different stimulates response from your body, variable training of any sort with an eye kept on progress and mixing it up will always continue to keep your body guessing and growing. I know that you and Nark know this stuff, GB, more of an open conversation for the rest of us. I absolutely trust and wager 100 - 1 odds that you will accomplish what you set out to do.

----------


## gbrice75

> curious about this.. so what 1 warm up and then 1-2 working? and thats enuff to grow? like as heavy as u can go for how many reps?


Depending on the muscle group, a couple warm up sets, a moderate weight set, and a working set or two. My routine may or may not include drop sets.  :Wink:  

Remember - it's only a set or two, but the frequency is high - i'm hitting the same groups 3x a week. Definitely enough to grow!!! 




> Damn I do 4 times the sets you do per muscle, wonder if I may be over killing it? GB great job so far, definitely know you will get the results you are searching for. Keep it up bud!


Not necessarily bro, there are many ways to skin a cat. This is one style of training. You are likely working your groups 1x or maybe even twice a week. Your volume is much higher, but frequency is lower. There are 3 major players in training:

1) Frequency
2) Volume
3) Intensity

All 3 cannot be high (or low) at the same time, particularly with frequency and volume. If you are doing high volume (alot of sets), you are going to damage the muscle quite a bit and it would be impossible to also do high frequency (hit it multiple times/week) without overtraining. Conversely, you cannot train low volume and low frequency, or the muscle won't get enough stimulus. 

Intensity being the 3rd major factor - well, it should always be high IMO, but it's MUCH more important to work with extreme intensity when doing low volume as you really only get 1 shot (per session) to make that muscle grow. 

Make sense now?

Damn, this would be a GREAT topic for my 'Ask GB Anything' thread!  :Wink/Grin: 




> Anything new and different stimulates response from your body, variable training of any sort with an eye kept on progress and mixing it up will always continue to keep your body guessing and growing. I know that you and Nark know this stuff, GB, more of an open conversation for the rest of us. I absolutely trust and wager 100 - 1 odds that you will accomplish what you set out to do.


Thanks bro. In this case, I concede 100% to Nark. I don't tweak or change his routines (at least not without discussing with him first) and I only question him at times for my own continued knowledge and education. He is light years ahead of me with regards to nutrition and training.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

I wanted to post up the diet i'm working on for next week. It needs some fine tuning (e.g. the PB will very likely come out of meal 6), but for the most part this is it - on training days.

Target: 3420 kcal. 270g protein, 450g carbs, 60g fat

*Meal 1: 4:45am* (preworkout)
1/2 scoop ON Pro Complex - 15/1.3/.3/67.5
1/2 scoop ON Casein - 12/1.5/.5/60
1/2 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese - 14/4/1.5/80
1 cup oats - 10/52/5/280
120g banana - 1.3/15/.4/60

Total: 52/74/8/547.5

*Meal 2: 8am* (post workout)
1 scoop myofusion - 25/5/3/158
.75 scoop ON Casein - 18/2.3/.8/90
1 cup oats - 10/52/5/280
1 weetabix - 2/14/.5/60

Total: 55/73/9/588

*Meal 3: 11:00am*
8oz (raw) tilapia fillet - 42/0/2/186
1/2 tsp EVOO - 0/0/2.4/20.4
2 cups (cooked) brown rice - 8/66/2/300
4 fish oil - 0/0/4/40

Total: 50/66/10/546

*Meal 4: 3pm*
8oz (raw) boneless skinless chicken breast - 
180g sweet potato - 3.6/36.9/0/162
2 weetabix - 4/28/1/120
4 fish oil - 0/0/4/40

Total: 56/65/8/562

*Meal 5: 6:30pm*
7oz (raw) 95/5 lean ground beef - 42/0/8/262.5
3oz (dry) whole wheat pasta - 10.5/61.5/3/270
1/2 cup pasta sauce - 2/14/3/90

Total: 55/76/14/623

*Meal 6: 9:30pm*
1/2 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese - 14/4/1.5/80
1 scoop myofusion - 25/5/3/158
1tbsp natty PB - 4/3/8/105
1/2 cup oats - 5/26/2.5/140
1 cup cheerois - 3/20/2/100

Total: 51/58/17/583

*Daily Totals: 319/412/68/3451*

----------


## tbody66

Funny, I was getting blasted just 6 short months ago when I was preaching the "high intensity" approach, a total body workout three times a week... Granted, GB, not by you, but by some very knowledgable members. Anyway, I am a fan of you being on something that peaks and then keeps your interest.

----------


## gbrice75

I vaguely remember that TB... but I don't remember whether your workouts were very low volume as well? Maybe that was the issue? Just playing devils advocate here...

----------


## Bill_boy2005

> I wanted to post up the diet i'm working on for next week. It needs some fine tuning (e.g. the PB will very likely come out of meal 6), but for the most part this is it - on training days.
> 
> Target: 3420 kcal. 270g protein, 450g carbs, 60g fat
> 
> *Meal 1: 4:45am* (preworkout)
> 1/2 scoop ON Pro Complex - 15/1.3/.3/67.5
> 1/2 scoop ON Casein - 12/1.5/.5/60
> 1/2 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese - 14/4/1.5/80
> 1 cup oats - 10/52/5/280
> ...


Interesting thread, will be following for sure. I am curious about the amount of casein proteins in your early day meals? What is the reasoning for slow digesting proteins early in the day?

----------


## gbrice75

> Interesting thread, will be following for sure. I am curious about the amount of casein proteins in your early day meals? What is the reasoning for slow digesting proteins early in the day?


Thanks man. Re: casein - I always use protein blends. The ON Pro Complex I use along with the casein contains whey iso, whey peptides, etc. I add the casein to extend digestion time since it's part of a full blown meal.

----------


## tbody66

> I vaguely remember that TB... but I don't remember whether your workouts were very low volume as well? Maybe that was the issue? Just playing devils advocate here...


Sure, take FG's side. I knew you would!

----------


## gbrice75

lol I actually forgot who you were going at it with... u just blew your own whistle!!

Speaking of FG, I haven't seen him on here in forever...

----------


## Standby

this thread is so full of secrets. new custom title for gb is "AR's Riddler"

anyways i weigh in on sunday morning gb. i find it really helps me with being good on saturday. i guess your not cutting so it might not work the same but for a cut i know if i be stupid on saturday ill pay for it sunday morning. not that everyday crap your doing lol

and i like your thoughts on your choice of protein and its reason. my first meal at work i can not openly eat so i use casein and hide in the corner

----------


## Bill_boy2005

> Thanks man. Re: casein - I always use protein blends. The ON Pro Complex I use along with the casein contains whey iso, whey peptides, etc. I add the casein to extend digestion time since it's part of a full blown meal.


Thank you. Might look at doing the same on meals where I have to eat a shake instead of my normal protein sources.

----------


## gbrice75

lol SB, I'll pm u bro!

Today's official weigh in (starting weight): 186lbs. Up is the only place to go from here guys, I'm gonna crush it!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ getting it going dude! cheering u on!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ He will do it that is for sure~

----------


## BG

Get it on G, 200 here you come !!!

----------


## Sicko

Wat up GB...just checkin in on ya.. glad to see you are still coming up with new ways to challenge yourself.
You just eating those cheerios dry as a snack or what?
I add 1/2 cup cheerios and a tablespoon of wheat germ to my 1/2 cup oats in the morning jes to give the oatmeal a different texture. :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Thank you for your support everybody!!! I know i'm bound to put on some fat, but fvck it... I can always cut before the summer, and hopefully will reveal some newly added LBM!




> Wat up GB...just checkin in on ya.. glad to see you are still coming up with new ways to challenge yourself.
> You just eating those cheerios dry as a snack or what?
> I add 1/2 cup cheerios and a tablespoon of wheat germ to my 1/2 cup oats in the morning jes to give the oatmeal a different texture.


Just to keep variety, and yes, eating them dry. 450g carbs is a lot for me, so I need to make it work!

----------


## tbody66

Just gettin' my post count up. nothing to add!

----------


## t-gunz

hey g i checked cherios at the supermarket and it said 17.9g sgars per 100g.

guess its different where you are????

----------


## cue_artist

bro dont u think that it would be better to take in all those extra sugar that u take in the form of cheerios from fruits or intraworkout from gatorade or any subsitute ?

----------


## gbrice75

> hey g i checked cherios at the supermarket and it said 17.9g sgars per 100g.
> 
> guess its different where you are????


Definitely. The Cheerios here have 1g per cup (not sure how that translated to grams however). 




> bro dont u think that it would be better to take in all those extra sugar that u take in the form of cheerios from fruits or intraworkout from gatorade or any subsitute ?


There's 1g in the cheerios bro! Also, as I mentioned the first weeks diet was pretty much thrown together quickly. I am always revising and fine tuning as I go along.

----------


## Papiriqui

Like the avi GB, looking good bro!!

----------


## cue_artist

wat type of cheerios are u using bro ? lol if its only 1 g i will use it to !! Gb i will do my first show in March . I will come definitly use your knowledge when it comes to my cutting phase in february

----------


## gbrice75

> Like the avi GB, looking good bro!!


Thanks brother!




> wat type of cheerios are u using bro ? lol if its only 1 g i will use it to !! Gb i will do my first show in March . I will come definitly use your knowledge when it comes to my cutting phase in february


Just plain ol' Cheerios from General Mills. None of the other crap - i.e. honey nut, frosted, chocolate, etc. Those are loaded with sugar. The regular ones have almost none at all. Note I don't rely on them as a carb source, but if I don't feel like eating 75g worth of sweet potato, I might have 50g worth and then a serving of Cheerios which is 20g of carbs (with 1g being sugar).

----------


## gbrice75

Had an ok gym session this morning. Just like last week, it got better as the workout went on. I started with squats and sadly, was only able to hit 315lbs for 3 reps. Pathetic. I'm embarrassed to write that here. Strangely enough though, my legs look better than ever. I'll take looks over strength any day of the week!  :Smilie: 

Feeling very full.... diet over the weekend was so-so due to cookies the wife baked. Fvcking Xmas time... I can't wait until it's over. Bah Humbug!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Papiriqui

Easy buddy, with time you'll be squatting a lot more than that. Totally agree with you in looks over strength but is naturally for a guy to want to show off what he benches and squats and stuff  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Easy buddy, with time you'll be squatting a lot more than that. Totally agree with you in looks over strength but is naturally for a guy to want to show off what he benches and squats and stuff


Yea man, with my current diet and training plan, I should be hitting 405lbs soon enough, lol!

----------


## Papiriqui

I'll be here when it happens to say, I told you so ;-)

----------


## tbody66

You'd think that a guy who sits down to pee would have a stronger squat... I think I might know what the problem is... is your toilet taller than most? I mean if you aren't going hip below the knee the five times a day you pee you are probably translating that poor form to the workouts. The other thing could be that you don't center yourself and lower slowly for multiplied urination opportunities throughout your day, you know that two thirds of your size and strength come from the eccentric portion of the exercise, right??? So it should just be a matter of getting a shorter toilet and lowering yourself with intention, not just dropping your hiney down any ol' haphazard way!

----------


## Papiriqui

> You'd think that a guy who sits down to pee would have a stronger squat... I think I might know what the problem is... is your toilet taller than most? I mean if you aren't going hip below the knee the five times a day you pee you are probably translating that poor form to the workouts. The other thing could be that you don't center yourself and lower slowly for multiplied urination opportunities throughout your day, you know that two thirds of your size and strength come from the eccentric portion of the exercise, right??? So it should just be a matter of getting a shorter toilet and lowering yourself with intention, not just dropping your hiney down any ol' haphazard way!


^^ lol

----------


## gbrice75

> You'd think that a guy who sits down to pee would have a stronger squat... I think I might know what the problem is... is your toilet taller than most? I mean if you aren't going hip below the knee the five times a day you pee you are probably translating that poor form to the workouts. The other thing could be that you don't center yourself and lower slowly for multiplied urination opportunities throughout your day, you know that two thirds of your size and strength come from the eccentric portion of the exercise, right??? So it should just be a matter of getting a shorter toilet and lowering yourself with intention, not just dropping your hiney down any ol' haphazard way!


lol! I'm starting to like you better when u were on your hiatus!  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Just trying to be helpful, don't want you crying when we have our re-union and you have to keep your sweats on in July cause your legs are atrophic!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey gb i knwo how u feel in the dept of not being ablr to lift as much as ud like but like u told me "id rather look like i can lift alot of weight and look good than be able to lift alot of weight and look like some of these guys in the gym that are strong"  :Wink:  and u look good .. Not to sound gay .. *CUZ IM NOT!!!!AND I CAN PROVE IT DAMMIT!! WHY IS EVERYONE LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT !!??*

----------


## tbody66

Sorry, GB, if I didn't say it, you do look great and I wouldn't be ashamed to be seen with you anywhere in public.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Sorry, GB, if I didn't say it, you do look great and I wouldn't be ashamed to be seen with you anywhere in public.


This would be the perfect place for a (no homo)

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey gb i knwo how u feel in the dept of not being ablr to lift as much as ud like but like u told me "id rather look like i can lift alot of weight and look good than be able to lift alot of weight and look like some of these guys in the gym that are strong"  and u look good .. Not to sound gay .. *CUZ IM NOT!!!!AND I CAN PROVE IT DAMMIT!! WHY IS EVERYONE LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT !!??*


Lmao, you're absolutely right 405... sometimes I find it difficult to practice what I preach. It's true that strength is WAY secondary for me vs size. It's just a mind fvck sometimes because you feel like you must be losing muscle. Thanks for your support brother!




> Sorry, GB, if I didn't say it, you do look great and I wouldn't be ashamed to be seen with you anywhere in public.


No worries, thanks buddy!!




> This would be the perfect place for a (no homo)


 :LOL:

----------


## gbrice75

Just a brief update - today was my best workout since starting this new regimen. I felt strong, looked strong (IMO lol), and had a damn good session. Threw up 105lb dumbbell's for 9 reps without a spot on the flat bench - that's pretty decent for me. I can also 'feel' my back getting stronger; i'm simply pulling more weight.

On the downside, i'm feeling a bit 'flabby', and definitely not as cut as I was, but it's not bad enough yet to be alarmed. Once things get a bit too much for my comfort, the diet will be adjusted to 'fix' or at least halt the body fat gains.

----------


## Papiriqui

Good job buddy!! Lets keep repeating those results  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

^^ hoping so man!! Feeling kinda crappy today, but it's a cardio-only day, so not very motivating. Hoping to end the week tomorrow with a monster workout.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

LMAO at you getting your balls busted for the cheerios - I guess you get held to a higher standard than us mere mortals.  :Smilie: 

Good luck bro, keep it up.

----------


## gbrice75

> LMAO at you getting your balls busted for the cheerios - I guess you get held to a higher standard than us mere mortals. 
> 
> Good luck bro, keep it up.


lol!!! On my own, I wouldn't have included Cheerio's on my diet, but Nark knows his shit, so if he says they're ok, that's good enough for me!

Ugh, feeling fat today though man... the Xmas cookies and crap are starting to catch up. Cardio only today, gonna crush my workout tomorrow though!

----------


## gbrice75

Saturday morning weigh in - 189lbs. That's 3lbs up from last week!

Unfortunately, I don't believe it's a good 3 lbs. My diet has admittedly been crap; i've been hitting my macros, but eating way above that (and they're already high) due to all the cookies and xmas garbage. I can't wait until it's all over! I know it's mostly if not all fat... I don't look any different IMO from a muscular standpoint, but I can run my hand across my abs and they just feel flabby. 

Once all this Xmas crap is out of the way, i'll be able to focus. As usual, I have great fvcking timing to start a new plan!!! 

Merry Xmas everybody!

----------


## tbody66

If we can't cut loose to celebrate the Son of God's birth, then there isn't a legitimate reason on the planet. No stress, brother, slow and steady wins the race, and a very blessed Christmas to you and yours!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> If we can't cut loose to celebrate the Son of God's birth, then there isn't a legitimate reason on the planet. No stress, brother, slow and steady wins the race, and a very blessed Christmas to you and yours!


^^ what he said  :Wink:

----------


## thedawg

> Thanks man. Re: casein - I always use protein blends. The ON Pro Complex I use along with the casein contains whey iso, whey peptides, etc. I add the casein to extend digestion time since it's part of a full blown meal.


Hey gb merry christmas. I enjoyed reading your log so far. One question i have about the diet. Are you using a blend including casein alongside a casein in itself?

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey gb merry christmas. I enjoyed reading your log so far. One question i have about the diet. Are you using a blend including casein alongside a casein in itself?


Thx buddy, Merry Christmas to you too!

Yessir, I use a protein blend which contains casein (sometimes, depending on which I use) along with cottage cheese.

----------


## gbrice75

Getting back on track guys, diet was MUCH much better the past few days. Glad this Xmas crap is over, lol!

Strength is pretty good - 110lbs each hand for 6 reps on the flat dumbbell press today, no spot. For me, that's good. Going for 115lbs next week!

----------


## tbody66

Tear it up, big boy, glad you're back on track.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Getting back on track guys, diet was MUCH much better the past few days. Glad this Xmas crap is over, lol!
> 
> Strength is pretty good - 110lbs each hand for 6 reps on the flat dumbbell press today, no spot. For me, that's good. Going for 115lbs next week!


Nice job on the 110  :Wink:  Glad your back on track!! Keep it up!!

----------


## tbody66

c'mon GB, you're gonna have to be a monster for the "family" reunion in July!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> c'mon GB, you're gonna have to be a monster for the "family" reunion in July!


whats with the family reunion thing u keep bringing up there tbody? just curious

----------


## tbody66

I think that members of this forum should get together in person, have a big bodybuilders cookout and hit the gym together. Somewhere in the middle of the United States so it's centrally located for everyone, split the driving/flying time up. Swap tips and stories and give us all a reason to be in the best shape ever, maybe even have a little contest or two!

----------


## Papiriqui

> I think that members of this forum should get together in person, have a big bodybuilders cookout and hit the gym together. Somewhere in the middle of the United States so it's centrally located for everyone, split the driving/flying time up. Swap tips and stories and give us all a reason to be in the best shape ever, maybe even have a little contest or two!


I am definitely in if that ever were to happen, sounds like a great time with good people  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I think that members of this forum should get together in person, have a big bodybuilders cookout and hit the gym together. *Somewhere in the middle of the United States* so it's centrally located for everyone, split the driving/flying time up. Swap tips and stories and give us all a reason to be in the best shape ever, maybe even have a little contest or two!


That wouldnt have anything to do with the fact that u live in kansas would it tbody? LOL

J/k but i couldnt resist..Sounds like a fun/funny idea.. Very typical of u.. I doubt ud be able to get a good turnout.. It woukd be very interesting.. Id go.. Dont think id do any shirtless posing but id def pArtake in the festivities.. Why dont we have it at ur house??  :Wink: 

Party at tbodys everybody!!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I am definitely in if that ever were to happen, sounds like a great time with good people


Pap u live in fl and me on ga/sc border.. I could meet u in jax and we could jump on I-10

----------


## Bill_boy2005

That'd be a fun trip for sure. Im voting KS as the four state area is where I am originally from.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Pap u live in fl and me on ga/sc border.. I could meet u in jax and we could jump on I-10


That sounds like a plan  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

July 4th, my house, if I get a head count I'll make sure everyone has a place to stay. I think a side of fresh organic Bison would be enough to feed us, since I won't have travel expense I'll provide the meat.

----------


## gbrice75

Will u whores stop spamming my thread!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Will u whores stop spamming my thread!!!


LMAO...

unintended.. what do u think about tbodys idea GB?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy new year to you gbrice!*

----------


## gbrice75

> LMAO...
> 
> unintended.. what do u think about tbodys idea GB?


lol, it was more directed at that other whore, TB!! 

I think it's a noble and fun idea, but I don't really see it materializing if i'm being honest... sorry TB!!!

Thx SM, same to you and all the rest of you... have a safe and happy new year! I'm gonna go be fat now!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> lol, it was more directed at that other whore, TB!! 
> 
> *I think it's a noble and fun idea,* but I don't really see it materializing if i'm being honest... sorry TB!!!
> 
> Thx SM, same to you and all the rest of you... have a safe and happy new year! I'm gonna go be fat now!


agreed but only based on everybody else..i dont think itd not materialize cuz of tbody! hes a nut!

----------


## gbrice75

That he is... lol! I just don't see everybody being able to make the trip... whether it be time, financial, family, etc... it's a long shot but hey, who knows... maybe it'll happen!

----------


## tbody66

One things for sure, if you don't start thinking about it, you can't entertain it as possible, if you don't entertain it as possible you can't possibly plan on it and if you can't possibly plan on it you sure can't prepare for it!

Have an incredibly Blessed and safe evening and ring in the New Year in a way that is as much of a blessing to your loved ones as you are able!

----------


## t-gunz

g how did you diet go on new years? clean?

----------


## gbrice75

> Have an incredibly Blessed and safe evening and ring in the New Year in a way that is as much of a blessing to your loved ones as you are able!


Thank you buddy... I know i'm late in posting, but same to you and yours!! 




> g how did you diet go on new years? clean?


Shitty. The past month has been a diet nightmare for the most part. I have been out of control and my body is starting to show it. However, I cannot do what I've done in the past and abandon my plan. In the past, i'd freak due to fat gain and abandon a 'mass' diet... but i'm wiser now and know the problem isn't the mass diet itself, but the garbage i'm eating ON TOP OF the mass diet... which is obviously going to put on fat very quickly as i'm already in a caloric surplus. 

On a positive note, my strength is up and I look pretty decent in the gym... i'm just a bit softer and flabbier looking particularly in the chest and stomach area... but I know how to cut (i'm a fvcking pro at this point lol!) and will start a very aggressive one around April-May. I will be in the best shape of my life this summer, just wait!

----------


## tbody66

just in time for the "union"!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> just in time for the "union"!


Now ur talkn.. Glad to see u posting again GB btw  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Glad to see u posting again GB btw


Thanks bud! I always feel better when I post and see all the familiar and very supportive 'faces' around here. You guys are the best!

----------


## gbrice75

Oh! I forgot to mention I'm back up to a whopping 195lbs, however the numbers are skewed due to my horrendous eating over the holidays. If you recall, 195 was NY starting weight before cutting, then I cut down to at my lowest 177. So I'm currently up ~ 18lbs but look much better than before. Probably a good 10lbs is lbm, the rest is fat and water.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh! I forgot to mention I'm back up to a whopping 195lbs, however the numbers are skewed due to my horrendous eating over the holidays. If you recall, 195 was NY starting weight before cutting, then I cut down to at my lowest 177. So I'm currently up ~ 18lbs but look much better than before. Probably a good 10lbs is lbm, the rest is fat and water.



sounds like you are doing what you wanted, lean bulking! keep it up, lil matt will think his dad is the incredible hulk!!!!!!!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Oh! I forgot to mention I'm back up to a whopping 195lbs, however the numbers are skewed due to my horrendous eating over the holidays. If you recall, 195 was NY starting weight before cutting, then I cut down to at my lowest 177. So I'm currently up ~ 18lbs but look much better than before. * Probably a good 10lbs is lbm, the rest is fat and water.*




10 lbs LBM is pretty good in my book  :Smilie:  8 lbs fat and water added to ur avi is not too bad!

----------


## Papiriqui

> 10 lbs lbm is pretty good in my book  8 lbs fat and water added to ur avi is not too bad!


x2 ^^

----------


## mperk

> Thank you buddy... I know i'm late in posting, but same to you and yours!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty. The past month has been a diet nightmare for the most part. I have been out of control and my body is starting to show it. However, I cannot do what I've done in the past and abandon my plan. In the past, i'd freak due to fat gain and abandon a 'mass' diet... but i'm wiser now and know the problem isn't the mass diet itself, but the garbage i'm eating ON TOP OF the mass diet... which is obviously going to put on fat very quickly as i'm already in a caloric surplus. 
> 
> On a positive note, my strength is up and I look pretty decent in the gym... i'm just a bit softer and flabbier looking particularly in the chest and stomach area... but I know how to cut (i'm a fvcking pro at this point lol!) and will start a very aggressive one around April-May. *I will be in the best shape of my life this summer, just wait!*


Now THAT"S what I'm talkin about! Yeehaw - 2012 will be good to you!

----------


## tbody66

when are pics?

----------


## gbrice75

> Now THAT"S what I'm talkin about! Yeehaw - 2012 will be good to you!


Thanks buddy!




> when are pics?


Argh, I know. I have been going through the hardest times with my wife that we've ever been through in 18 years... we're trying to salvage things and tbh pics are about the last thing on my mind. I'm lucky i'm maintaining some sort of diet/training regimen at this point..

anyway, 192lbs dry - DOWN 3lbs from last weekend but as I said, last weekend was skewed due to the New Year's feasting lol!

----------


## RaginCajun

damn man, sorry to hear about the problems. hope yall get that worked out soon! stress is a terrible thing and wreaks havoc on the body. stay up!

----------


## tbody66

I have a great series of dvd's from a marriage ministry I support, I'd mail them to you for free to plant a seed in your marriage if You'd let me. Marriagetoday.com, Jimmy and Karen Evans, good stuff. I have a great marriage and we still watch them to keep things that way, not preaching, just praying and offering.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I have a great series of dvd's from a marriage ministry I support, I'd mail them to you for free to plant a seed in your marriage if You'd let me. Marriagetoday.com, Jimmy and Karen Evans, good stuff. I have a great marriage and we still watch them to keep things that way, not preaching, just praying and offering.


sounds interesting tbody.. GB sorry to hear man.. ive been in a similar boat as u since i got married! LOL.. women and men r just so difft.. in everything.. its hard to get us to treat them the way they wanna be treated and vice versa.. all that "feelings and sensitivity crap!" LOL

----------


## tbody66

405, and GB, try a book titled "the five love languages" by Gary Chapman, also the key is to do the things we are suppose to do without telling or expecting them to do what we want them to. Also the love dare wouldn't hurt. But again, the purpose isn't to fix them or force them to do what we want, how we want it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 405, and GB, try a book titled "the five love languages" by Gary Chapman, also the key is to do the things we are suppose to do *without telling or expecting them to do what we want them to.* Also the love dare wouldn't hurt. But again, the purpose isn't to fix them or force them to do what we want, how we want it.


thats the tuff part my man!

----------


## --->>405<<---

that and knowing what we r suppose to do in my case i suppose  :Smilie:  rite now tbody* we're* reading "love and respect" as prescribed by our pastor  :Smilie:  its pretty good book.. thru chapter 5...

----------


## tbody66

> that and knowing what we r suppose to do in my case i suppose  rite now tbody* we're* reading "love and respect" as prescribed by our pastor  its pretty good book.. thru chapter 5...


That's a good book and a good teaching, it was also a good video series, I like the way he(Dr. Emerson Eggerich) teaches and presents the information. The hard part for me with that program was it made me more likely to tell her that she wasn't doing her part than it did for me to just focus on my part whether she did her part or not. There are a lot of great teachings about marriage out there, and any of them will work if you decide to totally and completely commit to them personally. If your marriage is absolutely not fixable, you should still be fixable and the information can benefit you as a person regardless of if it has your desired results in your current relationship. We are only going to be held accountable for our actions and choices, not the choices of others, not even our spouses.

----------


## tbody66

"His Needs, Her Needs", Willard F. Harley, Jr. was another very good teaching, I liked the part about a "love bank", but overall I think the Five love languages was the absolute best book I read about any and all relationships, even helped me to become a far better Father, Employee and Friend. And for marriage stuff I absolutely love the way Jimmy Evans teaches.

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB is prob gonna be pissed at us for "spamming his thread" LOL maybe we should change it to GB's lean mass gains and marriage improvement thread LOL.. sorry GB ..

----------


## tbody66

GB is a kind and loving person, not to mention he loves his post count and page count going up on his threads no matter what the reason, so I'm sure he'll be understanding and forgiving. But maybe from now on we need to include something relevant.

So, GB, if my macro's are producing a surplus during the off peak odd minutes of the even hours but my intermittent cardio activity is producing a deficit during the peak even minutes of the odd hours, would the net result be more positive than if the scenario were reversed? If so by what multiplication modifier?

----------


## --->>405<<---

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lololololololol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .................................................. ....................

----------


## --->>405<<---

still laffing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 u r something else tbody  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

too bad u dont live closer .. i dont have one christian friend...

----------


## tbody66

Well, no matter where we live we can sure be friends, but yeah, it would be awesome to hang together for sure.

----------


## Papiriqui

> GB is prob gonna be pissed at us for "spamming his thread" LOL maybe we should change it to GB's lean mass gains and marriage improvement thread LOL.. sorry GB ..


Hahaha thats funny!

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks for all your support fellas... I really do appreciate it!

Currently wolfing down 8oz rotissiere chicken and 350g red potato... yummy!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

sounds good GB.. i know ive def been hungrier lately.. wonder if its the test?

----------


## gbrice75

^^ TRT, right? What's your dosage?

----------


## BrownGirl

Good to see you're back GBrice! Sorry about the problems you're having.... :Frown:  Hope things get better soon...

----------


## gbrice75

> Good to see you're back GBrice! Sorry about the problems you're having.... Hope things get better soon...


Thanks BG!! I'm very confident we'll be able to work things out... not only for ourselves, but we also have a 3 month old to think about now...  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

That's the spirit! I love it!  :Smilie:   :Thumps Up:

----------


## tbody66

Seriously, GB, there are alot of us on here who have some real life experiences and some of us even deal with these things as part of our careers. It would be silly for you not to take advantage of support from your friends who love you.... just sayin'

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^ TRT, right? What's your dosage?


LOL.. Now thats funny.. I got in this thread to ask u why i was so hungry all of a sudden and in looking thru realized id already asked u  :Smilie:  i tell u the things i did in my 20s still seems to affect me LOL... 

So yeh TRT.. Dosage just got bumpd up to 240mg/week... Im in week 7 .. Startd at 150mg/week.. For 3 weeks.. Then 200mg for 3 weeks.. Now im at 240... Redundant i know  :Wink:  just wanted to paint the pic  :Smilie:  

Once u answer this ill prob have a few more questions.. Thx bro..

----------


## tbody66

I made a video today of me squatting and posted it on youtube, go to my thread and check out the link. It's soooooooooooo cool.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Gbrice..i've been praying for you.

----------


## tbody66

> Gbrice..i've been praying for you.


Me too!

----------


## gbrice75

Thank you all for your ongoing support guys. Things have been ok with me and the wife; we have our good days, and not so good days. In the end, we love each other and I know we'll come out ahead.

As for my goals, I am still killing it on the workouts, but dropped my cardio only days in an effort to spend more time at home... that means zero cardio right now. I also have been far from honest with the diet - again, i'm hitting my macros but eating junk on top of it. Surprisingly, I was DOWN 2lbs this weekend from last...on a mass gain diet... crazy huh? Stress and elevated cortisol will truly wreak havoc on a body. 

I am going to try to go into this week with a positive approach, do better with the diet, etc. Things will turn around soon. Suffice it to say I will need to run this same program again in the future when things are right in my life, as it hasn't been given a fair shot this time around.

For today, I'm just gonna chill and watch the Giants destroy the Packers later today!  :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

Just caught up on your thread gb. Keep it up. As you said you WILL be in the best shape ever
Come summer.

----------


## tbody66

> Thank you all for your ongoing support guys. Things have been ok with me and the wife; we have our good days, and not so good days. In the end, we love each other and I know we'll come out ahead.
> 
> As for my goals, I am still killing it on the workouts, but dropped my cardio only days in an effort to spend more time at home... that means zero cardio right now. I also have been far from honest with the diet - again, i'm hitting my macros but eating junk on top of it. Surprisingly, I was DOWN 2lbs this weekend from last...on a mass gain diet... crazy huh? Stress and elevated cortisol will truly wreak havoc on a body. 
> 
> I am going to try to go into this week with a positive approach, do better with the diet, etc. Things will turn around soon. Suffice it to say I will need to run this same program again in the future when things are right in my life, as it hasn't been given a fair shot this time around.
> 
> For today, I'm just gonna chill and watch the Giants destroy the Packers later today!


I hope it goes that way.

----------


## gbrice75

It did!!!!!  :Smilie: 

ps - thanks KJ.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to hear things are getting better! keep up the strong work!

----------


## gbrice75

Just checking in... definitely starting to look a bit bigger and/or better developed, and strength is up or sure. Flat benches 110lb dumbbells today for 9 clean reps with no assist at all... decent for me. 

Putting on some bodyfat, but nothing alarming yet. Basically, I plan to keep going until early April, or when my pants start becoming uncomfortable in the waist - whichever comes first. At that point, I'll start an aggressive 3 month cut to be ready for the summer. Ahhh... dreaming of warm weather and trips to the beach with my wife and son!!  :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

> Just checking in... *definitely starting to look a bit bigger and/or better developed, and strength is up or sure*. Flat benches 110lb dumbbells today for 9 clean reps with no assist at all... decent for me. 
> 
> Putting on some bodyfat, but nothing alarming yet. Basically, I plan to keep going until early April, or when my pants start becoming uncomfortable in the waist - whichever comes first. At that point, I'll start an aggressive 3 month cut to be ready for the summer. Ahhh... *dreaming of warm weather and trips to the beach with my wife and son!*!


Both very good GB

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^^^^^what he said. congrats on going green!

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks guys!!

----------


## baseline_9

Things seem a bit down and crappy for you untill i read post 174... At least that how i read it from this last page of posts....

Not aware of whats going on with you and your wife but I hope you work it out whatever it is...

As far as training and eating It may make you feel a bit better to know that I havnt seemed to have gotten my diet back into the swing of things since the xmass feast LOL

Missing meals, counting nothing etc...


Just think tho, your gonna look better this summer than you ever have done... Imagine yourself on the beach with a six pack... Not of beer either!

Gd luck bro

----------


## tbody66

> Things seem a bit down and crappy for you untill i read post 174... At least that how i read it from this last page of posts....
> 
> Not aware of whats going on with you and your wife but I hope you work it out whatever it is...
> 
> As far as training and eating It may make you feel a bit better to know that I havnt seemed to have gotten my diet back into the swing of things since the xmass feast LOL
> 
> Missing meals, counting nothing etc...
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the pictures of your meals being posted every hour next to your dirty stove!

----------


## Papiriqui

Good going GB, cant wait to see the final product!!! Keep up the good work guy!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Things seem a bit down and crappy for you untill i read post 174... At least that how i read it from this last page of posts....
> 
> Not aware of whats going on with you and your wife but I hope you work it out whatever it is...
> 
> As far as training and eating It may make you feel a bit better to know that I havnt seemed to have gotten my diet back into the swing of things since the xmass feast LOL
> 
> Missing meals, counting nothing etc...
> 
> 
> ...


lol this will definitely be my break out summer base, thx for your support brother! I'm sure you'll be back on track soon enough too.  :Wink: 




> Good going GB, cant wait to see the final product!!! Keep up the good work guy!!


Thanks P, I gotta drop by your thread and see how things are going!

----------


## t-gunz

hey g havent read all the post 

but hope your on track 

u know i wanna see you do this  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

how's the bulking treating ya?

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks T-G!!

Ragin, it's ok man. I've been putting on some body fat for sure, but in all fairness I haven't done a stitch of cardio in a month (supposed to be doing 3 days/week) in an effort to spend more time at home. Also, my diet has been poor, junk food wise. 

With all that said, I am not expecting to look great in a couple months, but I do expect to be a little bigger and stronger. As I said before, I'll be starting an aggressive cut in April, so I still expect to look better than ever by this summer. 

Once things are more stable at home and I can committ to this program 100%, I will definitely be doing so as Nark has me doing one helluva regimen!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks T-G!!
> 
> Ragin, it's ok man. I've been putting on some body fat for sure, but in all fairness I haven't done a stitch of cardio in a month (supposed to be doing 3 days/week) in an effort to spend more time at home. Also, my diet has been poor, junk food wise. 
> 
> With all that said, I am not expecting to look great in a couple months, but I do expect to be a little bigger and stronger. As I said before, I'll be starting an aggressive cut in April, so I still expect to look better than ever by this summer. 
> 
> Once things are more stable at home and I can committ to this program 100%, I will definitely be doing so as Nark has me doing one helluva regimen!


sounds like a plan to me! check out the HIIT thread, maybe you can start doing sprints for cardio and cut the time down some. just a thought

----------


## BrownGirl

Just stopping by to see how you're doing GBrice!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks BG!! I gotta get over to your log (and your man's) as well!  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

When are pics?

----------


## gbrice75

Ask my wife!!! 

Maybe I can get a 'cell phone shot' up in the meantime, but you know that won't show much as I won't be able to pose properly (not that I can pose properly under the BEST circumstances anyway, lol!)...

----------


## tbody66

> Ask my wife!!! 
> 
> Maybe I can get a 'cell phone shot' up in the meantime, but you know that won't show much as I won't be able to pose properly (not that I can pose properly under the BEST circumstances anyway, lol!)...


I was on the phone last night with a guy from close to Atlantic City, is that close to you?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ask my wife!!! 
> 
> Maybe I can get a *'cell phone shot'* up in the meantime, but you know that won't show much as I won't be able to pose properly (not that I can pose properly under the BEST circumstances anyway, lol!)...


GB if i recall correctly u have an iPhone rite? Thats wat i have .. In the app store for 99cents is iSpyBot.. Itll take pics on a timer.. One after the other after the other.. Its what i use.. The phone will make a shutter noise everytime it takes the pic so u can learn how to time it.. It automatically saves it in ur pics and from there u can easily email it to urself for download then upload  :Smilie:  thats how i do *all* my pics!

I set the intervals for 5secs and the blackout screen(when the camera turns on) also for 5secs.. Pretty awesome esp for less than a buck! And its a one time pmt  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> I was on the phone last night with a guy from close to Atlantic City, is that close to you?


AC (as we refer to it in Jersey!) is about 2 hours south of me. 




> GB if i recall correctly u have an iPhone rite? Thats wat i have .. In the app store for 99cents is iSpyBot.. Itll take pics on a timer.. One after the other after the other.. Its what i use.. The phone will make a shutter noise everytime it takes the pic so u can learn how to time it.. It automatically saves it in ur pics and from there u can easily email it to urself for download then upload  thats how i do *all* my pics!
> 
> I set the intervals for 5secs and the blackout screen(when the camera turns on) also for 5secs.. Pretty awesome esp for less than a buck! And its a one time pmt


Thanks for the tip bro! Yep, I have an iPhone and actually have heard of the app, I guess it's a popular one. Time to look into buying it I suppose!

----------


## RaginCajun

just checkin in on ya bud

----------


## gbrice75

196.5lbs this morning. Slowly and steadily gaining. Definitely feeling like I look fat, but I know it's in my head, mostly!

Going to continue... hoping to hit 210lbs before starting my cut in the spring.

----------


## tbody66

You grow, Hulk!

----------


## gbrice75

Started GVT this week... brutal schedule but it's a nice change from what i've been doing for the past 7 weeks. 8 more weeks to put on roughly 10lbs... I know I can do it, but the question is how much will be LBM? Certainly not 10lbs, but i'm gonna give it my all!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Keep it up GB !! Lookn forward to seein ur results  :Smilie: 

Also wats GVT??

----------


## gbrice75

> Keep it up GB !! Lookn forward to seein ur results


Thanks brother!




> Also wats GVT??


German Volume Training - look it up, you might use it in the future. Basically high volume, low frequency - exact opposite of what I've been doing the last 7 weeks. Traditionally a 10x10 type model, but i'm doing a variation of that - but I cannot divulge that info, that's a secret kept between me and Nark!  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Glad you are liking it, I'm sure your body is as well.

----------


## gbrice75

No, these aren't current pics. I wish I was this lean right now!!! No, these are from a few months ago. As I sit here and watch my definition fade, and my abs blur a little more each day, I need to remind myself that I have gotten lean before, and will be able to do it again. 7 more weeks and I'll be starting an aggressive cut. I am posting these pics as a motivational reminder of what I looked like before, and a benchmark to push beyond next time!!

----------


## gbrice75

*sigh* !!!

----------


## BrownGirl

The pics look great GB! It's awesome that you can use pics of yourself as motivation...How many of us can do that! lol

----------


## slfmade

What was your BF% in those pics? Are we gonna get bi-weekly pic updates from you? You better...I remember this "one guy" that expressed to me the importance of progress pics in my log. Hummm...wonder who that was? LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> The pics look great GB! It's awesome that you can use pics of yourself as motivation...How many of us can do that! lol


Thanks BG! Hopefully you're finding inspiration from yours! 




> What was your BF% in those pics? Are we gonna get bi-weekly pic updates from you? You better...I remember this "one guy" that expressed to me the importance of progress pics in my log. Hummm...wonder who that was? LOL


Believe it or not, it was around 9%. My body is deceiving because I hold ALL my fat in my lower abdominals and love handles. Plus, I still have some loose skin over my lower abs thanks to 15 years of being a fat fvck... so what looks like fat is mostly just skin that hasn't 'bounced back' yet (God willing that it will one day!).

Re: pic updates... lol, now who could have given you that horrible advice?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Honestly, i'm too embarrassed to post current pics... pulling up these pics from a few months ago really allowed me to see what a fat fvck i'm turning (back) into... but i'm going to see this bulk through because i'm done abandoning my programs.... like I said earlier, I KNOW I can cut, i've done it before and i'll do it again, leaner than last time and hopefully with a couple lbs. more of LBM, naturally.

----------


## slfmade

I'm rooting for you!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks buddy, I'm rooting for you as well!!

202lbs this morning, but that was with clothes on and after eating. However in the exact same state I was 200lbs a week ago... so definitely making gains one way or another.

----------


## --->>405<<---

way to stick to ur program GB.. i can relate to wanting to second guess myself  :Smilie:  but like u said.. u know u can cut.. keep it goin man!

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks for your support brother!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Wrong thread  :Smilie:

----------


## mperk

dude - awesome that you are making gains. Nice to see the old pics too - you have rockin abs and lats....Im jealous. Im in the same boat (Bulking) feeling like a fatty - cant wait to start a cut - I've never been as lean as you were (altho close...) Props man!

----------


## gbrice75

> dude - awesome that you are making gains. Nice to see the old pics too - you have rockin abs and lats....Im jealous. Im in the same boat (Bulking) feeling like a fatty - cant wait to start a cut - I've never been as lean as you were (altho close...) Props man!


Thanks bro!!! The abs were ok... lats were good from the back but for some reason never translate from the front... I cringe every time I see my front double bi. I can't wait to start my cut as well... hoping to be around 210lbs before starting. Dropping back down to a very lean (<10%) 190lbs would be an extreme success for me. That would mean I put on roughly 13lbs of LBM in just under a year - that's huge. Hopefully I can do it!!!

On another note... I kind of have to call this recent bulk effort a failure. My diet has been poor and I have done ZERO cardio. With all of the stuff going on in my life right now, something had to give, and during a 'add mass' type routine, the cardio was going to be first, no doubt. As such, I have put on more fat than I wanted to obviously. I haven't posted pics and probably won't, it's just too painful lol!! But not to worry - once I cut, I will resume pic updates - I just feel VERY uncomfortable being this heavy!

Just a bit over 4 weeks and the cut begins...

----------


## slfmade

> Thanks bro!!! The abs were ok... lats were good from the back but for some reason never translate from the front... I cringe every time I see my front double bi. I can't wait to start my cut as well... hoping to be around 210lbs before starting. Dropping back down to a very lean (<10%) 190lbs would be an extreme success for me. That would mean I put on roughly 13lbs of LBM in just under a year - that's huge. Hopefully I can do it!!!
> 
> On another note... I kind of have to call this recent bulk effort a failure. My diet has been poor and I have done ZERO cardio. With all of the stuff going on in my life right now, something had to give, and during a 'add mass' type routine, the cardio was going to be first, no doubt. As such, I have put on more fat than I wanted to obviously. I haven't posted pics and probably won't, it's just too painful lol!! But not to worry - once I cut, I will resume pic updates - I just feel VERY uncomfortable being this heavy!
> 
> Just a bit over 4 weeks and the cut begins...


So what's your plan for the cut: Carb Cycle, IF?

I wouldn't be embarrassed to post pics. I'm sure no matter how you look now, it's far better than what most of us aspire to look like after cut.

----------


## gbrice75

> So what's your plan for the cut: Carb Cycle, IF?


I'm probably going to follow the exact same plan that got me close to 9% last summer. I'll likely bump the calories a bit as I believe I'm starting with more LBM this time around, but other than that, everything else will remain unaltered. 




> I wouldn't be embarrassed to post pics. I'm sure no matter how you look now, it's far better than what most of us aspire to look like after cut.


Thanks bro!! Idk man, I wanna vomit when I look in the mirror lately. I can't even see veins in my biceps when I flex them now. Then I look at my avy and wanna cry!!

----------


## gbrice75

Weighed in at 198.5lbs over the weekend. Also had a relatively good weekend in terms of sticking to my diet. Exactly 4 weeks left on this plan before I start cutting for the summer. I promise you I will post pics of this, however it may not be until AFTER the cut, so I don't have to feel so embarrassed lmao!!! 

I have 1 month to put on ~ 10lbs. Not going to happen without adding more fat, but we shall see.

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, train hard, eat well and enjoy the family. Don't sweat the 10lbs this time around it sounds like it's been a rough few months. 

Lean and mean for summer and then a proper lean bulk in Autumn.

They'll both be easier next time around!

----------


## gbrice75

> Mate, train hard, eat well and enjoy the family. Don't sweat the 10lbs this time around it sounds like it's been a rough few months. 
> 
> Lean and mean for summer and then a proper lean bulk in Autumn.
> 
> They'll both be easier next time around!


First, good to see you around. I was afraid we lost you!

Second, thanks for your support. You're right; it definitely has been a rough few months... probably the hardest of my life. I'm surprised I've been able to maintain any level of training tbh. At the end of the summer cut, I'll either look like I did before (last summer), or a little better - so as long as I am good on the cut, it's a win-win I suppose. 

Trying to stay positive!

----------


## Back In Black

Nah, not lost mate, just needed to sort some of my own stuff out.

I remember, just over a year ago, when my little one hit about 6 months I barely trained and certainly didn't diet for about 4 months. Looking back I could have fit it in but it seemed easier then to make excuses. Between that and injuries whenever I have been training I seem to have been cutting. That's nearly a year now that I've been cutting. If I had my act together during those off months I'd be in a much better place physically right now. So, even though you may have only been functioning at 80%, that's still 80% better than some.

And hey, even the best of us need a bit of support sometimes!

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOOKN FORWARD TO following ur cutting log ..

----------


## gbrice75

> Nah, not lost mate, just needed to sort some of my own stuff out.
> 
> I remember, just over a year ago, when my little one hit about 6 months I barely trained and certainly didn't diet for about 4 months. Looking back I could have fit it in but it seemed easier then to make excuses. Between that and injuries whenever I have been training I seem to have been cutting. That's nearly a year now that I've been cutting. If I had my act together during those off months I'd be in a much better place physically right now. So, even though you may have only been functioning at 80%, that's still 80% better than some.
> 
> And hey, even the best of us need a bit of support sometimes!


Well, I hope things are on the up for you now!  :Smilie: 




> LOOKN FORWARD TO following ur cutting log ..


No doubt! After all, (like you) it's what I do best!!!  :Loser Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Wow, I completely brutalized my body today. 10 sets of heavy deadlifts (6 rep max) followed by 10 sets of squats (6 rep max again)... #obliterated  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

dang..sounds tuff  :Smilie:  deads ive been getting a little heavier on.. still scared im gonna god heavy and something is gonna pop and im gonna be screwed so i take it fairly easily...

----------


## gbrice75

> dang..sounds tuff  deads ive been getting a little heavier on.. still scared im gonna god heavy and something is gonna pop and im gonna be screwed so i take it fairly easily...


I have no idea what my 1rm is with deads, but about a year ago I got 405lbs for 2... i'm sure I can do better today. Maybe 455, who knows. 

Today I started with 315lbs and went through 6 sets, then dropped to 295lbs for the last 4. Then right over to squats... sick!!!!

Luckily that was my full workout for the day with the exception of some calve work.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^thats good man... ive only been doing deads for a couple months.. the heaviest ive gone is 285 x 6 on my last set.. wanna really make sure i have good form before i try any heavier.. its funny with the 285 it seems the hardest rep for me is the first rep  :Smilie:  i dont go up gradually i suppose.. usually 135, 185, 235, 285.. or maybe that is gradual LOL..

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^thats good man... ive only been doing deads for a couple months.. the heaviest ive gone is 285 x 6 on my last set.. wanna really make sure i have good form before i try any heavier.. its funny with the 285 it seems the hardest rep for me is the first rep  i dont go up gradually i suppose.. usually 135, 185, 235, 285.. or maybe that is gradual LOL..


That's pretty much how i'd do it if I were to pyramid weights, but I don't. I'll do a warm up with just the barbell, another with 135, then I throw 315 on and start my first working set. The most I've attempted for working sets (not during this current routine) is 365 for reps. I don't remember offhand how many I hit, but I have it all logged in my phone.

Agreed - much better to keep the weight lighter and improve your form. I still attempt to improve my form with every set.

----------


## hex

do you guys use the switched grip on deadlifts? i have always done these with the same grip and have read one hand should be forward facing on the grip...

----------


## gbrice75

> do you guys use the switched grip on deadlifts? i have always done these with the same grip and have read one hand should be forward facing on the grip...


I've tried it, but don't really like it. Just feels uneven to me. I just stick with an overhand grip. For heavy sets, I use wrist wraps. I guess that makes me a pvssy. Honestly, I don't really care at all about grip strength, or about strength in general for that matter. I'm concerned with having a nice muscular body.  :Wink/Grin: 

Destroyed shoulders and back today.... all 10x6 so pretty heavy stuff, lots of volume. Next week will start 10x4 ... that's gonna be brutal.

----------


## gbrice75

203.5lbs on the gym scale this morning. Note that's with clothes on, and after eating. Still, that's my highest to date on the same scale, with the same conditions. Just over 3 weeks now until I end this 'bulk'. At this point i'll be happy to end it at 205lbs, obviously on my own scale, fasted, no clothes, after bathroom, etc etc.  :Big Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh GB i just got me some straps yesterday! lookn forward to giving them a go today on shrugs didnt think about using them for deads.. good idea!  :Smilie:  what was ur starting weight when u began this bulk and what was the date?

----------


## slfmade

GB, I don't think you (or anyone else for that matter) are pvssies for using wrist straps. Your grip will usually give before you legs/back does. If a person is lifting the way they should be (to failure) the weight should be heavy enough to warrant wrist straps imo. I was doing 3x15-20 on SLDL and the wrist straps helped a lot. If it weren't for them I wouldn't have been able to do 100% because the weight would have been too much for my grip to support.

I know you already know this, but I hear the "wrist straps are for pvssies" comment regularly and thought I would throw in my .02.

----------


## gbrice75

> yeh GB i just got me some straps yesterday! lookn forward to giving them a go today on shrugs didnt think about using them for deads.. good idea!  what was ur starting weight when u began this bulk and what was the date?


Straps will most definitely help with the lift. It's a no brainer for me; I do deads to build a big thick back, not strong hands. The only thing that does suffer as a result unfortunately are my forearms, but i'll give up some forearms for a nice back. 

I don't remember my starting weight off the top of my head, but it was somewhere in the 185-187 range. Day 1 was 12/12. I just ran some numbers and either underestimated my bodyfat when I was lighter, or am overestimating it now. I figured myself at around 12% and 186lbs (middle ground) when I started, and 198lbs @ 15% today - when I do the figures, that would mean I gained nearly 7lbs of bodyfat and only 2-3lbs of LBM... and that's assuming that 2-3lbs isn't water. While I do feel and look fatter, I don't feel like i've added that much fat. I guess we'll see when I cut. I am hoping to be sitting at around 190lbs when I hit 10%.

----------


## --->>405<<---

well hopefully ur bf calculations r incorrect  :Smilie:  this is a natty bulk rite? i suppose even so 3lbs LBM to have to cut off 7lbs fat in 12 weeks isnt too bad..  :Wink:  apparently LBM is harfd to come by rite? i wouldnt know ive never bulked LOL..

----------


## gbrice75

> well hopefully ur bf calculations r incorrect  this is a natty bulk rite? i suppose even so 3lbs LBM to have to cut off 7lbs fat in 12 weeks isnt too bad..  apparently LBM is harfd to come by rite? i wouldnt know ive never bulked LOL..


Heh, it kind of sucks. If I had only gained 3lbs of LBM and 3lbs or less of BF, that'd be ok. The thought that I gained more than double the LBM in fat is sickening tbh... that's like old school bulking which is definitely not what I was going for. Again, I don't feel like i'm all that fat though. I can still see my top 4 abs, although they're definitely more 'blurry' than before.

LBM is hard as hell to come by for me, much easier for others. My body just LOVES to store bodyfat. And why not? Years and years of conditioning have created this problem ... aside from the obvious goal of cutting, reconditioning my body to work more efficiently is one of the items Nark and I were trying to address last summer. Defeat the root of the problem, and you no longer have the problem! It obviously didn't work (perfectly) last time, but this next cut will be done much more carefully!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Heh, it kind of sucks. If I had only gained 3lbs of LBM and 3lbs or less of BF, that'd be ok. The thought that I gained more than double the LBM in fat is sickening tbh... that's like old school bulking which is definitely not what I was going for. Again, I don't feel like i'm all that fat though. I can still see my top 4 abs, although they're definitely more 'blurry' than before.
> 
> LBM is hard as hell to come by for me, much easier for others. My body just LOVES to store bodyfat. And why not? Years and years of conditioning have created this problem ... aside from the obvious goal of cutting, *reconditioning my body to work more efficiently* is one of the items Nark and I were trying to address last summer. Defeat the root of the problem, and you no longer have the problem! It obviously didn't work (perfectly) last time, but this next cut will be done much more carefully!!!


interesting.. way above my head.. maybe one day when u have the time u can share wat uve learned... i could prob use some reconditioning too!  :Wink:  actually prob alot of us could..

----------


## gbrice75

> interesting.. *way above my head*.. maybe one day when u have the time u can share wat uve learned... i could prob use some reconditioning too!  actually prob alot of us could..


Not really man... the concept is much easier than making it work. 

Our bodies work the way they do, good or bad, for 2 main reasons:

1) genetics
2) conditioning

Take me as an example. For the better part of 15 years, I ate like complete shit - I mean the worst of the worst. Every day and night was pizza, subs, Chinese food, cookies, cakes, chips, tons of fast food - you name it. All of this, plus virtually no activity. I fed my body with sub par low amounts of protein, and HUGE amounts of carbs and fat. Genetics aside, I conditioned my body to be a fat storing machine, and extremely insulin resistant. 

I believe reconditioning can be achieved, but it takes time - it's not like 3 months of dieting can undo years of abuse. Mainly we want to increase insulin sensitivity and make our bodies more efficient at partitioning nutrients in our favor, i.e. building muscle and not fat. Simple in concept, difficult in application.

----------


## --->>405<<---

how do we do that? eat the kind of diet we're currently eating and workout the way we're currently working out for a long time? or is there another way? the whole insulin thing i dont understand at all.. i understand insulin is released to combat the sugar in the blood and for some reason that makes us go into fat storing mode.. but it stops there.. insulin resistance, insulin sensitivity?? i have no idea what that means..

----------


## --->>405<<---

well i googled it  :Smilie:  now i see why insulin resistance is not good..

----------


## Back In Black

> well i googled it  now i see why insulin resistance is not good..


I wish more people would Google stuff. I mean, it's not as if Google is a world secret!

----------


## gbrice75

> I wish more people would Google stuff. I mean, it's not as if Google is a world secret!


 :LOL: 




> *how do we do that? eat the kind of diet we're currently eating and workout the way we're currently working out for a long time?* or is there another way? the whole insulin thing i dont understand at all.. i understand insulin is released to combat the sugar in the blood and for some reason that makes us go into fat storing mode.. but it stops there.. insulin resistance, insulin sensitivity?? i have no idea what that means..


Pretty much man...just reversing what we've done, hence, reconditioning. Various supplements can aid the process as well, but the 'meat and potatoes' comes down to consistent diet and exercise for an extended and undefined length of time. 

Yep, insulin resistance sucks. For our purpose, we want to be as insulin sensitive as possible. i.e. we have a greater response to a smaller amount of insulin. Simply put, muscle cells are desensitized to insulin, and glucose uptake suffers as a result. As the condition worsens, more insulin is required to get the same response as before. As you can imagine, this only desensitizes the cells further. 

My goal for myself is to try and restore insulin sensitivity to some degree. Carb cycling the way I do it definitely helps due to several days without carbs... meaning little to no insulin present for a long period of time. Keto dieting has a similar effect but it's a whole different animal which I don't really want to go into right now.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh the keto diet sounds good for awhile but i dont think its exactly healthy.. i love meat and fat.. but how could living on that for a long time be healthy?

----------


## gbrice75

> yeh the keto diet sounds good for awhile but i dont think its exactly healthy.. i love meat and fat.. but how could living on that for a long time be healthy?


Well, I don't want to paint the wrong picture here. We certainly can live on just protien and fat as our ancestors did. Both macros are essential for us to live, carbohydrates are not. However, our ancestors most likely weren't lifting weights to get big huge muscles, they just needed to survive. For our purposes, i'm a big believer in carbs.

----------


## --->>405<<---

isnt a keto diet 70%fat 30%protein? i see all these guys talkn bout eatn sausage and bacon and cheese and ribeyes.. while it sounds wonderful it doesnt sound healthy..  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

I tried a cyclical keto, a version with mostly healthy but some inevitable saturated fats. I quit it when I saw what it did to the plumbing of my dishwasher!

----------


## --->>405<<---

nice...better the plumbing of ur dishwasher than ur plumbing..

----------


## gbrice75

> isnt a keto diet 70%fat 30%protein? i see all these guys talkn bout eatn sausage and bacon and cheese and ribeyes.. while it sounds wonderful it doesnt sound healthy..


Keto diets come in many shapes and sizes. 70/30 is one, but there's also 30/70 and everything in-between. As far as food choices go, while keto diets don't technically have to be clean, I would never run one that way again (yes I have in the past and enjoyed the shit outta bacon every day!) - I'd opt for a clean high protein - moderate fat approach. 




> nice...better the plumbing of ur dishwasher than ur plumbing..

----------


## gbrice75

Saturday morning weigh in... broke the 200lb mark today guys, sitting at 200.5lbs empty, am.

I have at least 2 weeks to continue on this plan before cutting; technically, I could extend it to 4 weeks and I may just do that. I am still pushing for 205lbs, 210lbs would be awesome but that's unrealistic at this point. 

Wish me luck!!! When all is said and done, 190lbs @ 10% would be awesome, but probably won't get there, this time.

----------


## slfmade

Nice work GB! So....4.5lbs in 2 more weeks huh? Have you been averaging gains of 2.25lbs a week?

----------


## BrownGirl

> *Saturday morning weigh in... broke the 200lb mark today guys, sitting at 200.5lbs empty, am.*
> I have at least 2 weeks to continue on this plan before cutting; technically, I could extend it to 4 weeks and I may just do that. I am still pushing for 205lbs, 210lbs would be awesome but that's unrealistic at this point. 
> 
> Wish me luck!!! When all is said and done, 190lbs @ 10% would be awesome, but probably won't get there, this time.




That's awsome GB!!!! Great job. And good luck with your goal! I'm sure you can do it. :Smilie:

----------


## hex

> Saturday morning weigh in... broke the 200lb mark today guys, sitting at 200.5lbs empty, am.
> 
> I have at least 2 weeks to continue on this plan before cutting; technically, I could extend it to 4 weeks and I may just do that. I am still pushing for 205lbs, 210lbs would be awesome but that's unrealistic at this point. 
> 
> Wish me luck!!! When all is said and done, 190lbs @ 10% would be awesome, but probably won't get there, this time.


awesome work brother! hit it hard hit it often and youll get there just do the 4 weeks.... become the nutritional guru beast!!

----------


## baseline_9

What's your body fat at 200 lbs m8?

What's your long term goals....

----------


## gbrice75

> Nice work GB! So....4.5lbs in 2 more weeks huh? Have you been averaging gains of 2.25lbs a week?


I haven't been tracking averages tbh... just doing my best to stay focused on training and hitting my macros. It is what it is... 




> That's awsome GB!!!! Great job. And good luck with your goal! I'm sure you can do it.


Thanks BG, appreciate your support! 




> awesome work brother! hit it hard hit it often and youll get there just do the 4 weeks.... become the nutritional guru beast!!


Thanks man, i'm trying lol!  :Wink: 




> What's your body fat at 200 lbs m8?
> 
> What's your long term goals....


I'd guesstimate around 15%. My bodyfat is hard to judge because I hold it so oddly; Even at ~10% I had love handles and lower belly fat/flab, but I was ripped enough everywhere else to be showing vascularity in my traps, chest, delts, etc without flexing. Fvcking sucks!

At this point, long term goal would be 200lbs + at 10% or lower. Really, i'm just trying to achieve a bodybuilder's physique. Not looking to be HUGE, just looking to have decent size and that symmetry I lack all over.  :Frown:

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB i know ull get there bro  :Smilie:  shoot u lookd great after ur last cut.. Have u ever dun a bulking cycle? Like a lean bulk where diet is perfect the entire time? Tats wat id be shootn for.. And plan to do myself..  :Smilie:

----------


## Buddhabody

Keep it coming brother!!!! Keep pushing

----------


## gbrice75

> GB i know ull get there bro  shoot u lookd great after ur last cut..


Thanks bro! Hoping to look even better this time around! 




> Have u ever dun a bulking cycle? Like a lean bulk where diet is perfect the entire time?


Nope! Hopefully next time i'll be able to. This was a bad time... new baby, a lot of personal things to work through with my wife, etc. Like I mentioned before, it's almost a miracle that i've been able to keep up any level of training. A lot of people would have abandoned the whole thing through this mess of mine.





> Keep it coming brother!!!! Keep pushing


Woah, look who the cat dragged in!!! Glad to see you brother, how are you? Ready for dem' Yanks?!?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Buddhabody

I'm always good and great to see your still pushing on. I just needed a small break but I'm back. And hell yea I'm ready for the Yankees. How has life been treating you, I still tryin to catch up on so many threads lol

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm always good and great to see your still pushing on. I just needed a small break but I'm back. And hell yea I'm ready for the Yankees. How has life been treating you, *I still tryin to catch up on so many threads* lol


You're gonna be here a long time!!!  :LOL: 

I'm good... my son was born 5 months ago!  :Big Grin: 

So what's the next step for you.... going to compete again right?

----------


## gbrice75

I can use a little workout/technique advice if possible guys... re: having a dominant chest vs. delts. I don't want to double post so please see link:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...14#post5927014

----------


## joebailey1271

front raises with toal control, and laying side laterals, i also seen this guy who has huge delts lean to his left while holding a fixed bar with his right hand so he doesnt tip over and do side laterals with his left, he said it takes away any cheat, then repeat on the other side

----------


## gbrice75

Thx JB.

----------


## Buddhabody

How is your son doing, I do remember when he was born you were still on your cycle. How is fatherhood? I ran a 12 week cycle of 500mg of test e and 4 weeks on dbol 40mg daily. I went from 206lb to 240lb. I am currently cutting down by doing cardio 5x weekly. My show is oct/nov this year so I plan on runnin one more cycle june-ish. I'm still reading all these threads lol but about time the Yanks got rid of AJ Brunett

----------


## Buddhabody

Isolation movements are your best friend also supersets. My delt plan for you would be:

Behind the back cable laterals 4 sets 8-12reps
Barbell front laterals 3 sets 7-12 reps
Reverse pec deck 4 sets 8-13 reps (use reverse grip, thumbs down every other set)
Cable face pull 3 sets 8-12 reps
Wide grip barbell upright rows (a very wide grip) 3 sets 8-12reps
Seated dumbbell laterals FST-7 7 sets 7 reps (30sec to 60sec breaks between sets)

----------


## gbrice75

> How is your son doing, I do remember when he was born you were still on your cycle. How is fatherhood? I ran a 12 week cycle of 500mg of test e and 4 weeks on dbol 40mg daily. I went from 206lb to 240lb. I am currently cutting down by doing cardio 5x weekly. My show is oct/nov this year so I plan on runnin one more cycle june-ish. I'm still reading all these threads lol but about time the Yanks got rid of AJ Brunett


Loving fatherhood bro... it's the greatest thing ever! 240lbs... BEAST!!! I'm sitting at 205lbs currently... but a fat 205  :Frown: 

I'm thrilled they got rid of Burnett.... he was a bum... I can't stand hot/cold pitchers. I'll take somebody consistently 'decent/average' any day over that crap.




> Isolation movements are your best friend also supersets. My delt plan for you would be:
> 
> Behind the back cable laterals 4 sets 8-12reps
> Barbell front laterals 3 sets 7-12 reps
> Reverse pec deck 4 sets 8-13 reps (use reverse grip, thumbs down every other set)
> Cable face pull 3 sets 8-12 reps
> Wide grip barbell upright rows (a very wide grip) 3 sets 8-12reps
> Seated dumbbell laterals FST-7 7 sets 7 reps (30sec to 60sec breaks between sets)


Seems like a lot of work for such a small group, and no 'meat and potatoes' press type lift... however I will be incorporating some of this no doubt. Thx B!!

----------


## Buddhabody

These excercises will hit every head of the delt and shock the muscles to grow. Instead of compound movements your hitting all three heads individually. Although it might seem like alot it will get the job done. Good luck mate

----------


## gbrice75

^^ gotcha. Many ways to skin a cat! :P

On another note... winding down this 'bulk', feeling very fat... looking forward to shedding this blubber and HOPING I'm left with a little more muscle. Time will tell!

----------


## gbrice75

As of Saturday morning, i'm sitting at 203lbs empty and dry. 1 week left on this 'bulk', and I'm on track to hit 205... only 5lbs less than my originally projected weight. Not bad. 

Stay tuned, because I will be starting a NEW cutting thread... 12 weeks to get back to 10%. I should easily be able to do it. I intend to get my shit back on track and symbolically close this recent dark chapter of my life with the end of this bulk. As such, I will be back on point, and trying to keep my new log updated daily with my diet plan and training regimen.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

GB looking forward to your new cut log should be very informative.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ Thanks! Moreover, I hope it'll be productive!  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ i like how u put it closing the Dark chapter with the end of ur bulk.. Make sure u do that man  :Smilie:  the cut can be the clean slate! Im really looking forward to following along and seeing wat and how u do things.. I hope to do some learning  :Smilie:  will be interested to see wat numbers u run and with wat LBM.. R u gonna get ur bf chekd?

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^ i like how u put it closing the Dark chapter with the end of ur bulk.. Make sure u do that man  the cut can be the clean slate! Im really looking forward to following along and seeing wat and how u do things.. I hope to do some learning  will be interested to see wat numbers u run and with wat LBM.. R u gonna get ur bf chekd?


Thanks man, I appreciate your support!!

Nah, i'll go by visual estimate. Unless done professionaly and 7-9 points, calipers aren't accurate enough most of the time IMO, and I can get pretty close visually anyway. Plus, i'm so uninterested in numbers at this point... it's all about the look for me.

----------


## baseline_9

Looking forward to seeing this Cut m8... Any ideas on how you will transition to the cut.... (Personally I would flick the switch overnight and put in a few cardio sessions a day and drop the cals by 500..... You gonna IF???)

Currently cutting myself for summer, hitting it harder than ever, I wanna get sub 10%.... 7 or 8 would be great tho but I have never been anywhere neat so IDK...

----------


## gbrice75

> Looking forward to seeing this Cut m8... Any ideas on how you will transition to the cut.... (Personally I would flick the switch overnight and put in a few cardio sessions a day and drop the cals by 500..... You gonna IF???)
> 
> Currently cutting myself for summer, hitting it harder than ever, I wanna get sub 10%.... 7 or 8 would be great tho but I have never been anywhere neat so IDK...


I'm definitely gonna flick the switch. In fact, I think it's beneficial when cutting, to completely shock your body and drastically reduce calories (from a bulk that is). I wouldn't do the same the other way around, going from a cut to bulk however. 

I won't be IF'ing to reach my goal - just a straight up 12 week carb cycle based regimen. Lots of cardio, lowering the weights and upping the reps, shortening rest between sets, etc. Once I reach my goal, I will most likely start IF'ing again to maintain throughout the summer and/or shred further... or try to add lean mass... it all depends on my condition around July 1. 

Looking forward to shedding the bodyfat and HOPEFULLY revealing some new gains.  :Big Grin: 

PS - love your new avy, I hope they catch that cocksvcker.

----------


## baseline_9

> I'm definitely gonna flick the switch. In fact, I think it's beneficial when cutting, to completely shock your body and drastically reduce calories (from a bulk that is). I wouldn't do the same the other way around, going from a cut to bulk however. 
> 
> I won't be IF'ing to reach my goal - just a straight up 12 week carb cycle based regimen. Lots of cardio, lowering the weights and upping the reps *Why? Personally I wouldnt.. But hey, you know what worked last time for ya.*, shortening rest between sets, etc. Once I reach my goal, I will most likely start IF'ing again to maintain throughout the summer and/or shred further... or try to add lean mass... it all depends on my condition around July 1. 
> 
> Looking forward to shedding the bodyfat and HOPEFULLY revealing some new gains.  *Me too, I can wait to get lean and then ramp some heavy dosages and see what happens to my body*
> 
> PS - love your new avy, I hope they catch that cocksvcker. *I know yeah.... Being from the UK I dont have much influence, at least with the Avi on here people may say ''Who is knoy?"*


^^^

Looking forward to seeing you cut, hopefully I can track my progress against yours as well

----------


## RaginCajun

up to 203lbs, man you are getting up there. do you plan to do your cut like you did last time? you still working with nark? how is little matt's kidneys doing? can't wait to see ya rip up the upcoming cut, the last one was really motivating

----------


## BrownGirl

> I'm definitely gonna flick the switch. In fact, I think it's beneficial when cutting, to completely shock your body and drastically reduce calories (from a bulk that is). I wouldn't do the same the other way around, going from a cut to bulk however. 
> 
> I won't be IF'ing to reach my goal - just a straight up 12 week carb cycle based regimen. Lots of cardio, lowering the weights and upping the reps, shortening rest between sets, etc. Once I reach my goal, I will most likely start IF'ing again to maintain throughout the summer and/or shred further... or try to add lean mass... it all depends on my condition around July 1. 
> 
> *Looking forward to shedding the bodyfat and HOPEFULLY revealing some new gains*. 
> 
> PS - love your new avy, I hope they catch that cocksvcker.



Good luck GB!!! Keep up your awesome work!

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^^
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you cut, hopefully I can track my progress against yours as well


As you already stated, i'm sticking with what I had great sucess with in the past. I haven't perfected IFing yet, but I came damn close to perfecting my last carb cycle routine for fat loss. Once I'm there again, i'll have the leeway to experiment a bit more with IF. 




> up to 203lbs, man you are getting up there. do you plan to do your cut like you did last time? you still working with nark? how is little matt's kidneys doing? can't wait to see ya rip up the upcoming cut, the last one was really motivating


I'm basically going to do exactly what I did last time, but with some adjusted macros. I am starting with more LBM than last time, and a bit more fat as well. I won't be working with Nark during this cut. I plan to do more with him down the road however. 

Thanks for your support bro... i'm hoping that seeing my abs again will fuel self-motivation!




> Good luck GB!!! Keep up your awesome work!


Thank you BG!!! Watching you and Slf as well!

----------


## gbrice75

Bumping this to update later. Still deciding whether I'll be able to commit to daily updates on a cutting log or not. In the meantime, my cut did start and i'm in just under 2 weeks. Last weigh in was Saturday morning at 196lbs, down quite a bit (mostly water). Tomorrow morning is the next one!

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, don't worry about daily updates, just weekly updates would be pretty cool. No pressure then!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ thanks Stem. The thing is when i'm on a roll, I enjoy logging daily workouts to stay motivated. If I were to update weekly with anything other than weight, it would be daunting to input all that data. 

Either way though, for now, I will update as often as possible. Btw, I'm STARVING!!!

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, welcome back to cutting! You know you'll kinda get used to it!

Hopefully you'll do what you can. I plan on listing my workouts at the start of my log and leave that at that. I will chip into it every now and again with updates and feelings etc. but that's me. You're you! You'll work it out mate.

Oh, one more thing GOOD LUCK!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Glad to see ur gonna post about ur cut GB.. Hopefully ull Haveenuff time to put some stuff in that may prove useful to the rest of us! 

And welcome back to cutting! Isnt it great?  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Haha thanks guys. Actually, cutting is like nothing to me. I've spent so much time doing it, it's like second nature. I don't even have to think much about it. I find it much easier than trying to add mass. Train, stay disciplined on my diet, and it takes care of itself.

----------


## gbrice75

Saturday, 3/31/12:

2 weeks into the cut, down to 195lbs, 1lb net loss from last week. I'm happy with that. Slow and steady tells me i'm right on target and not sacrificing muscle. 10 weeks to go!

----------


## Back In Black

> Haha thanks guys. Actually, cutting is like nothing to me. I've spent so much time doing it, it's like second nature. I don't even have to think much about it. I find it much easier than trying to add mass. Train, stay disciplined on my diet, and it takes care of itself.


Agreed, cutting is kinda easy. To a point. I reckon to get below 8% would be fairly torturous though!

----------


## gbrice75

> Agreed, cutting is kinda easy. To a point. I reckon to get below 8% would be fairly torturous though!


Agreed, and I hope to find out this time!!  :Wink:

----------


## mperk

hey bud;

looks like you are on track - nice to see!

----------


## BrownGirl

Nice job GB!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

> Saturday, 3/31/12:
> 
> 2 weeks into the cut, down to 195lbs, 1lb net loss from last week. I'm happy with that. Slow and steady tells me i'm right on target and not sacrificing muscle. 10 weeks to go!


GB im coming along with you for the ride these next 10 weeks  :Wink: 

I have been eating too much good food recently at the weekends and NEED to pack it in if i want to come in sharp for summer...

Inspire me bro...

----------


## gbrice75

> hey bud;
> 
> looks like you are on track - nice to see!


Thanks brother!




> Nice job GB!!!


Thanks BG!! Although I haven't commented recently, I have stopped by your thread and saw the most recent pics Slfmade posted, you are doing great!!!




> GB im coming along with you for the ride these next 10 weeks 
> 
> I have been eating too much good food recently at the weekends and NEED to pack it in if i want to come in sharp for summer...
> 
> Inspire me bro...


Definitely bro, let's do this shit together! There's still plenty of time left to get it straightened out. What is your training split going to look like?

----------


## baseline_9

Mon - Legs (not wiping them out, maybe a little more volume, almost acting as a kind of depletion workout rather than a heavy ass workout LOL since i cant do my cardio after killer leg session)

Tue - Chest, Biceps

Thu - Back Traps

Fri - Delts and Triceps


Cardio is 5 x 45 mins Mon - Friday (AM fasted) and 3 x 45 mins PWO.... All LIC for now, I use the Stepmill when I can which is most of the time, if not i do elliptical)


Im IF'ing and generally extending the CARB fast beyond my workout and consuming carbs only PWO.... I break my fast with a protein and fat meal and then have another before I workout.... My thinking is obvious and Im sure it has already clicked im your head but for anyone else who is unsure... I am extending the CARB fast to try and keep insulin lower for an even longer period (protein will raise insulin anyway but nothing like carbs)...

Food sources are Chicken, Tuna, broccoli, Brown Rice, baked potatoes, fish caps, protein blend, oats, cottage cheese.... I will TRY and only have one cheat meal per week from here on out but i find weekends hard... Once my GF comes over I feel the need to feed here and cook her food LOL (shes got it so good LOL)

----------


## BrownGirl

> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks BG!! Although I haven't commented recently, I have stopped by your thread and saw the most recent pics Slfmade posted, you are doing great!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely bro, let's do this shit together! There's still plenty of time left to get it straightened out. What is your training split going to look like?


Thank you!  :Smilie:  Your input is always appreciated!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Good luck man, I'll be following this and feeling your cutting pain and hunger myself for the next several weeks as well.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

look forward to seeing you do this again. no doubts that you will make it happen.

----------


## gbrice75

> Mon - Legs (not wiping them out, maybe a little more volume, almost acting as a kind of depletion workout rather than a heavy ass workout LOL since i cant do my cardio after killer leg session)
> 
> Tue - Chest, Biceps
> 
> Thu - Back Traps
> 
> Fri - Delts and Triceps
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan, as is always the case with you Base. Now you just need to find that same discipline you showed during your massive cut a year or two ago. You proved that you can do great things when the dedication is there. 




> Thank you!  Your input is always appreciated!


Noted!!  :Wink: 




> Good luck man, I'll be following this and feeling your cutting pain and hunger myself for the next several weeks as well.


Glad to hear it, no offense, lol! But, the more the merrier!  :Wink/Grin: 




> look forward to seeing you do this again. no doubts that you will make it happen.


I appreciate that buddy, you've been there with me through nearly the entire journey!! 

Today was a tough workout:

Back/Bi's/Traps

Warmed up with seated lateral raises (focused on squeezing traps), 2x15

5 sets of chins, between the 8-12 range

5 sets of dumbbell rows, palms up, 12 reps

4 sets of dumbbell preacher curls (done on incline bench)

4 sets of dumbbell shrugs

----------


## RaginCajun

hey GB, how was your strength during your bulk? up and down or a steady rise?

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB, how was your strength during your bulk? up and down or a steady rise?


Fairly steady rise, although I skew my own results somewhat because I'll reduce weight and change other things. Example:

Let's say I bench 245lbs for 10 reps. The following week I bench 255lbs for 10 reps. Instead of adding more weight the following week, i'll stay with 255lbs or even go back to 245lbs and concentrate on form, or ROM, stretches, pauses, or shorter rest periods between sets, etc. 

I find the notion that 'if you're not increasing strength on a weekly basis, you're not making progress' to be preposterous. Most guys with great physiques (note I said great physiques, not necessarily 'big' guys, which usually means fat but they look 'big' in clothes) aren't putting up what many would consider impressive numbers. There are many other variables on a lift to play with besides strength and numbers.

----------


## baseline_9

> Fairly steady rise, although I skew my own results somewhat because I'll reduce weight and change other things. Example:
> 
> Let's say I bench 245lbs for 10 reps. The following week I bench 255lbs for 10 reps. Instead of adding more weight the following week, i'll stay with 255lbs or even go back to 245lbs and concentrate on form, or ROM, stretches, pauses, or shorter rest periods between sets, etc. 
> 
> I find the notion that 'if you're not increasing strength on a weekly basis, you're not making progress' to be preposterous. Most guys with great physiques (note I said great physiques, not necessarily 'big' guys, which usually means fat but they look 'big' in clothes) aren't putting up what many would consider impressive numbers. There are many other variables on a lift to play with besides strength and numbers.


Good point

Although weight progression is a good indicator of LBM increases (if all other things are in place as they should be), it is not he be all or end all....

I believe that LBM gains come with increased intensity/workload over time..... Weight, number of sets, rest period, rep tempo etc....

----------


## gbrice75

> Good point
> 
> Although weight progression is a good indicator of LBM increases (if all other things are in place as they should be), it is not he be all or end all....
> 
> I believe that LBM gains come with increased intensity/workload over time..... Weight, number of sets, rest period, rep tempo etc....


Agreed, i'm just saying it's not the only indicator. I'm also saying the opposite: that lack of weight progression is not a good indicator lack of LBM increases.

All of the other items you mentioned above are what i'm talking about. I would agree however that if somebody were to do the exact same routine for months and months (with none of the above variables changing either) and no strength progress was made, it would be fairly safe to say LBM is not progressing either.

----------


## gbrice75

Just a quick update. Down to 191lbs as of this morning. No apparent strength loss other than POSSIBLY with my squats (front, regular) - BUT that could also be just me being a pvssy.  :LOL:

----------


## Back In Black

Down 5lbs in last 2 weeks :Smilie:  Confident it's all fat? Getting calipered at all?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ didn't realize who technical this can be.......

GB - enjoy the cutting!

----------


## gbrice75

> Down 5lbs in last 2 weeks Confident it's all fat? Getting calipered at all?


No caliper readings. I'm too fat right now to bother. I get more interested in caliper readings when i'm visually ~ 12%. To answer your other question... based on visual estimation, i'm not sure ANY of it was fat, lol!  :Cry:  I have had no loss in strength however which is always a good indication things are going ok. I think I lost a lot of water really... because I still look like crap!

----------


## Back In Black

That's the spirit, positive thinking :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Lol...

----------

